# Latest project WRI 1023



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Decided while waiting on guides to get this project going.

Still marbelizing at this point.

A couple of pics.






















Got a little carried away with the color scheme, but subtle I ain't learn't yet!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice'un*

This stuff is another form of Crack.....ALong with Custom Rods and Berkley Crack (gulp)

Thats nice indeed Surf Cat. I went with a huge Flashy Wrap on my First custom. Then after a few months, I stripped it down and redid it pretty plain.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks Ryan*

i'll take it easy on the guide wraps- just the red thread with some gold trim- figure I can redo the butt later if it starts giving me nightmares!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

wonder what looking at the butt of that rod while on acid would be like?? somebody try that and report back to us


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> This stuff is another form of Crack.....ALong with Custom Rods and Berkley Crack (gulp)
> 
> Thats nice indeed Surf Cat. I went with a huge Flashy Wrap on my First custom. Then after a few months, I stripped it down and redid it pretty plain.


remember..first your an addict, then a pusher...eventually you retire a pimp 
Pimps up...H0's (NJ) down 

BTW John....nice tie dye affect, real purty werk!...looks like something Jerry Garcia woulda fished


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, my comment wasnt putting your rod down, sorry for not clarifying. I think its awesome. Be sure to post some pics of the finished product, unlike some people coughcough_ryan_coughcough


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What do you want to see Justin?*

You know you should really clear your throat...THat nagging cugh could be something serious...

I can take some more pictures...Its just that you cant fit the whole rod into one picture...I dont think taking small pictures of a guide, then the grip and what-not really gives these things Justice. I think Surf Cat would agree.

Ill try to take a couple more.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nothing really lol. Stuck in the office again today and bored. Gotta give somebody 4ell and you were in the way lol. Although a complete butt, handles, reel seat, butt wrap shot would be nice.......sounds dirty dont it


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The wierd thing about marbelizing is you can rotate the rod while staring at it and images begin to form (no acid needed) even tho they weren't intentionally drawn in- really freaky things pop out sometimes- ya just never know how it's going to turn out. Sometimes ya get a cool 3D image going on, other times all ya see is a bunch of swirls.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Either way its nifty


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*awesome!*

I think that looks great!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you use the settled pigment from Testor's for that? Looks good mate.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Did you use the settled pigment from Testor's for that? Looks good mate.



No I'm still working with the taps plastics. That stuff is very thick and easy to work with. I experimented with the testors but I don't know if your suppose to let the solvent evaporate or what. I let it sit but didn't get any solvent rising to the top, and when I mixed it with epoxy it was runny as all get out!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

From what I've been told about the Testors, you're supposed to use a very very little bit. Just enough to tint the epoxy. I guess using more you will end up with soup.


----------

